# How do I increase the thickness of the formula?



## J.Muller (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all,

I'll try to keep this as shot as possible and get to the main point. We left our birds with our daughter and her grandma while my wife and I went over to Paris. We came home to find that one of our cockatiels eggs has hatched. My mother in law who is 87 gave them a nest and did her best to take care of them while we were gone.

The problem is the male is already courting his female partner again and they are more interested in each other rather than focus on feeding their chick. I to,d myself I'm not letting anyone die in my house so I've purchased 10 lbs of hand feeding formula for birds. My wife is having a difficult time figuring how to increase the thickness of the formula from 10% to 25%? She is interested over what period of time the increase happens?

She got Roudybush Handfeeding Formula III

And here are a few instructions which we don't get:

Hand-feeding formula can also be fed to squabs older than 7-14 days (7 days for small species, up to 14 days for larger species). Contains no artificial colors or sugars. Not for insect-eating birds. For seed and grain-eating birds from hatching and squab over 1-2 weeks of age. Do not feed to insectivorous birds. Directions: Start hatchlings on a dilute diet of about 10% formula, 90% water (10% solids). Measurements are best made on a weight basis. Volume measurements can be variable and may lead to uneven and slow growth. If volume measurements must be used, assume 1 cup water = 250 grams and 1 cup loosely packed Formula 3 = 100 grams. 1/4 cup Formula 3 in 1 cup water is about 10% solids. As chicks get older, gradually thicken the formula. Different species will require higher percent solids at different ages. The table below is a general guideline only. Mix dry formula into warm water and feed as soon as possible (at about 105°F). Make fresh formula at each feeding. Never feed leftovers. Do not supplement with vitamins or minerals. Feed chicks at regular intervals during a 16-hour period each day. Time feedings such that the crop is almost empty at the time of the next meal. Fill the crop at each feeding. Store in a cool, dry place. Freezing will maximize shelf life without harming the nutrients. Guaranteed Analysis Crude Protein 21.0% min Crude Fat 7.0% min Crude Fiber 5.5% max Moisture 12.0% max Ingredients: Corn Starch, Corn Flour, Soy Protein Isolate, Soy Flour, Soy Oil, Corn Bran, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, DL-Methionine, Choline Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Niacinamide, Mixed Tocopherols, Rosemary Extract, Ascorbic Acid, Citric Acid, Lecithin, Silicon Dioxide (carrier for liquid antioxidants), Manganese Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Alpha Tocopherol Acetate (source of Vitamin E), Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Copper Sulfate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Sodium Selenite (on Salt), Thimaine Mononitrate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Vitamin K), Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide (source of Iodine), Folic Acid, and Cyanocobalamin (source of Vitamin B12).

We would be grateful if you could help us with this very important issue.

Regards,

Jasper


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

When I was hand-feeding Baby, I bought Kaytee Exact Hand Feeding Formula. It says:

Hatching - 2 days old: 1 Part formula to 6 parts water
2-5 days: 1 part formula to 2-3 parts water
5 days - weaning (I began this around 8 weeks): 1 part formula to 1 1/3 - 2 parts water

Notes for Preperation: 

- Do NOT Reuse formula!! Discard and mix fresh at each feeding.
- For Hatch - 2 days old: Formula should be made in small quantities and thoroughly stirred before feeding. 
-Microwaving should be avoided. Microwaving can create "hot spots" in the formula and increase the likelihood of accidental crop burns. 

Instructions for use: 
1.Combine formula and hot water (approx. 120 degrees Fahrenheit) in a clean, sanitized container according to the age chart (see above), (Boiled or Bottled water is recommended for your water supply). 
2. Mix formula thoroughly and allow it to sit for one minute.
3. Cool mixture to 105 degrees Fahrenheit (or between 102 and 110). Mixture should have the consistency of thick creamy pudding. If a smoother consistency is desired, stir product vigorously at this time which aids in activating added enzymes. 

Feeding Instructions:
1. Feed mixture with a clean, disinfected syringe, spoon, tube, or other comfortable method (in the beginning I used a syringe that I bought from my local pet store, make sure it's meant for feeding baby birds - ask a store associate for help). A separate implement should be used for each baby to prevent spread of disease.
2. Dispense food along with the chick's feeding response (rhythmic bobbing motion). This is more natural and decreases the likelihood of the formula being inhaled. 
3. Feed until the chick's crop is nicely rounded or it refuses any more food, whichever comes first. Do not overfeed or regurgitation may occur. 
4. Clean and sanitize feeding equipment after use. Clean any spilled food from the chick and change bedding after each feeding. Good hygiene is critical for a baby bird's health.

I had to teach myself how to feed them, and I had NO IDEA what it meant to see how full the CROP was. Basically I looked it up on google and youtube. They have some good 'tutorials' on there. Or you can look around here and read what everyone else does. Everyone here is really helpful.


----------



## J.Muller (Feb 17, 2013)

I appreciate your reply!

Can this work for Roudybush III as well?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you really want to be sure you could ask the Roudybush company.

I've never used Roudybush formula but I'm guessing that when they talk about 10% thickness they mean 1 part formula to 9 parts water (the formula is 10% of the total). 25% would be 1 part formula to 3 parts water (there are 4 parts altogether and formula is 1 of the 4 parts).

You can see the instructions for Zupreem at http://www.zupreem.com/sites/zupreem.com/files/embraceandembraceplusdatasheet2012.pdf The Roudybush instructions seem to call for more parts of water than the other brands, but maybe it's naturally a thicker formula. Some formulas need more water than others to get the right thickness.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

I agree with tielfan. I would call the company and ask for the exact measurements from them.

But what I ended up doing was using the feeding instructions (percentages and thickness) as a sort of guide and followed the babies on what worked best. If it seemed like it wasn't thick enough, I would add a little more formula to it and mix again until it was thicker and tried again. And as they got older, the thicker the formula became. 

At first while it's still watery I used the syringe, from there (when it was thicker) I used a spoon, or my finger and then from there once they were beginning to be weaned I put it directly on a plate with fruits/vegetables/seeds etc. just a little of everything new so they could try it but I still made sure they ate enough formula since I didn't want them to go hungry either.


----------

